# 1997 Subaru Outback



## Advman6089 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just test drove a 1997 Subaru Outback today and with the way gas prices are I'm thinking about buying it. I've never driven a Subaru but my g/f used to drive one, she said she loved hers. Can anyone tell me if they know of any issues with the '97 Outbacks? Any one have any experiences with this make and model they would care to share in efforts to help me make my decision?


----------

